# Unexpected Crisis



## blazed (20 Feb 2016)

Its too early to call it a crisis but it's a crisis. So far for Feb I've cycled less than 25 miles. My motivation to ride has gone and my appetite has increased. 






My plan was to get down to 14.4 stone by April to really smash my climbing times but I'm just getting heavier. I compete in the 200lb+ range so obviously being bang on 200lb is ideal. 

I'm not sure what's happened. Maybe I've been to intensive, maybe its along the lines of 'what goes up must come down', having been riding on a successful high for so long.

I give 100% at whatever I do, dropping weight, training etc has never been a problem. This is the first time in my life I've struggled with food, it feels like a need to gorge. Huge Sunday roasts, eating sharing platters for desert, without sharing. Domino's, KFC, McDonald's, just as much crap as I can eat. 

Who am I? What am I? I read an article on Rhonda rousey how she felt suicidal after her first big loss to holly holm, obviously my situation is not that extreme however this is the intense pressure you put yourself under to be great and sometimes it is hard to deal with any little kink in the chain.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2016)




----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2016)




----------



## Matt1705 (20 Feb 2016)

I'm a fast food addict too, but on the plus side I've got rid of my car so now I HAVE to cyle or walk everywhere.


----------



## Citius (20 Feb 2016)




----------



## screenman (20 Feb 2016)

I think somebody has hacked Blazed account, there is no way he could have written that.


----------



## roadrash (20 Feb 2016)

is this you @blazed


----------



## outlash (20 Feb 2016)

Have you checked on strava to see if there's any segments for junk food eaters who give it 100% ?


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Feb 2016)

Take a look into a Ketosis diet.
Eat healthy fats and loads of greens to lose fat off your waist line, feel healthier increase your riding endurance.

I've been on it for 3 weeks and dropped 1/2 a stone from 13st 3lbs, I'm now not hungry between meals and I feel that I have no need to snack.
I've not eaten bread, sugar, pasta, rice or any carbs in this time, I'm feeling good, my waist line is down from 34" to 32" and still able to ride my normal rides without any ill effects.
Although never a food lover I'm missing my diet Irn Bru and Coke Zero
My target weight 11stone 11lbs, then (if successful) I'll sneak in a few carbs to help maintain this weight and the occasional fizzy pop.


1 hour viewing below that could change your mind about your diet

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX1vBA9bLNk


And 30 minutes to change your mind about endurance performance

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WVLrQmnnAY


Health fats are good fats

Good luck


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2016)

Fascinating.


----------



## Bollo (20 Feb 2016)

16:22 is your bedtime.


----------



## Citius (20 Feb 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Eat healthy fats and loads of greens to *loose* fat off your *waste* line, feel healthier increase your riding endurance.



Incidentally - how does eating greens and healthy fats increase your riding endurance?


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Feb 2016)

Citius said:


> Does it help your spelling though?


Ketosis


----------



## Bollo (20 Feb 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Ketosis


Bless you!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> My motivation to ride has gone and my appetite has increased.


It's freezing, stormy, wet, and maybe you're also a bit bored with the same old bike rides. That's not a crisis, that's life.


----------



## Bollo (20 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> Its too early to call it a crisis but it's a crisis. So far for Feb I've cycled less than 25 miles. My motivation to ride has gone and my appetite has increased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you thought about actually taking up cycling?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2016)

roadrash said:


> is this you @blazed


Medium pizza along with a cup o'coffee


----------



## Citius (20 Feb 2016)

Bollo said:


> Have you thought about actually taking up cycling?



Too busy being awesome on the internet.....


----------



## Brandane (20 Feb 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm not sure what's happened.


Pregnant? It can happen from a toilet seat you know..........


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Feb 2016)

Sorry about my spelling 

They are corrected now.


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Feb 2016)

Citius said:


> Incidentally - how does eating greens and healthy fats increase your riding endurance?



Watch the 2nd film on my post for that info


----------



## Citius (21 Feb 2016)

Rather than sit through the full 30mins, can you point me to the relevant bit?


----------



## vickster (21 Feb 2016)

Or keep eating the takeaways...just think how many KOMs you could get as the only 300lb+ cyclist in the under 16 age group on Strava


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2016)

It sounds like he's a Pirahana off the bike too.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2016)

User said:


> That sounds a load of bollocks  to me


It worries me you know of stories like that.


----------



## Bollo (21 Feb 2016)

Citius said:


> With any luck, the mods will make this a featured thread - just like his last one...


In fairness to blazed it's the first time he's shown us any numbers. I'm just baffled at what the numbers are.


----------



## Cold (21 Feb 2016)

Bollo said:


> In fairness to blazed it's the first time he's shown us any numbers. I'm just baffled at what the numbers are.




Maybe the one on the left is his age and the one on the right his IQ.


----------



## Citius (21 Feb 2016)

Bollo said:


> In fairness to blazed it's the first time he's shown us any numbers. I'm just baffled at what the numbers are.



Not the numbers we've been asking for, unfortunately...


----------



## bozmandb9 (21 Feb 2016)

Why the bitching at somebody who's asking for help?

Blazed, maybe see your GP, could be depression, could be a result of overtraining. At least you're self aware. I'd say make sure you don't leave it too long between meals, don't wait till you're really hungry. Use healthy snacks between meals, and make sure you drink plenty of water. A glass of water at least ten minutes before a meal can help to avoid overeating.

Often dehydration can lead us to eat too much, and can cause fatigue too. If you think you might be dehydrated then you may need more than just water.


----------



## Citius (21 Feb 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> Why the bitching at somebody who's asking for help?



Have you not read any of his other threads?

Re the depression thing - it's quite possible that Blazed could be mentally ill - it would certainly explain a lot of his posts. It would also mean a bit of a re-think in terms of how we respond to him on here.


----------



## bozmandb9 (21 Feb 2016)

Citius said:


> Have you not read any of his other threads?
> 
> Re the depression thing - it's quite possible that Blazed could be mentally ill - it would certainly explain a lot of his posts. It would also mean a bit of a re-think in terms of how we respond to him on here.



I totally agree Citius. I'm not judging anybody, but we never know the state of anybody else's health, mental or physical. It's easy to be a keyboard warrior, without considering the possible consequences, but it's rather like being the kind of driver who I"m sure we all despise, overly aggressive in their little tin box.

Bottom line is we're all human. I guess I'm more attuned to it, just did a mental health first aid course, and also currently on a course called 'Active Body, Healthy Mind', to volunteer supporting people who want to use exercise to improve their mental health. My point of view is we're supposed to be a community. 

The stats show that some of us are bound to be suffering from depression or other issues, so why beat up on somebody who seems to be flagging low mood?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2016)

Try putting some air in your tyres, and dropping the 40kg kg jacket might help.

Whilst doing 250 miles a weekend(four day) & despite being a nine an hour(Mars Bar) whilst at work, I remained a steady weight.
At one of these cholestorel tests I was asked if I'd consindered doing a bit more exercise.


----------



## Brandane (21 Feb 2016)

bozmandb9 said:


> I totally agree Citius. I'm not judging anybody, but we never know the state of anybody else's health, mental or physical. It's easy to be a keyboard warrior, without considering the possible consequences, but it's rather like being the kind of driver who I"m sure we all despise, overly aggressive in their little tin box.
> 
> Bottom line is we're all human. I guess I'm more attuned to it, just did a mental health first aid course, and also currently on a course called 'Active Body, Healthy Mind', to volunteer supporting people who want to use exercise to improve their mental health. My point of view is we're supposed to be a community.
> 
> The stats show that some of us are bound to be suffering from depression or other issues, so why beat up on somebody who seems to be flagging low mood?


You could be right in your assessment; but on the other hand @blazed is a well known wind-up merchant on here. Note I didn't say troll; as far as I can tell he posts stuff for a laugh and presumably expects to get some predictable feedback from it.
Most of the regular contributors know the score by now, and I don't see any replies that amount to bitchiness, or even nastiness. Just a bit of banter. I will be one of the first to apologise if it turns out that I am wrong.


----------



## midlife (21 Feb 2016)

“This is a crisis. A large crisis. In fact, if you got a moment, it's a twelve-story crisis with a magnificent entrance hall, carpeting throughout, 24-hour portage, and an enormous sign on the roof, saying 'This Is a Large Crisis'. A large crisis requires a large plan. Get me two pencils and a pair of underpants.”

With apologies to Blackadder

Shaun


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2016)

I suggest that Blazed buys a bike, learns to ride, go cycling and lose some weight that way.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2016)

* John 16:22*
_
So with you: Now is your time of grief, but I will see you again and you will rejoice, and no one will take away your joy._


Sounds about right


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Feb 2016)

Blazed has not been online since Saturday - I hope all your gentle ribbing has not caused him to do something stupid.


----------



## Cold (23 Feb 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Blazed has not been online since Saturday - I hope all your gentle ribbing has not caused him to do something stupid.



I'm sure I read he only used his parents PC now so wouldn't be online as much.


----------



## tyred (23 Feb 2016)

He's gone for a ride


----------

